# How soon to give hard food?



## newowner (Dec 8, 2009)

When I got Cody they were feeding him Beneful Soft food, but I also kno that soft food is a little messy when he poos. So I gradually switch it to hard food. But my boyfriend says that he thinks its to hard for him. Cody is 2 1/2 months. Is that too soon to feed him hard food?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

By two and a half months, he should be able to handle eating hard kibble. When I'm weaning a puppy, I mix Esiblic with ground up kibble and make a mush then work on them eating dry food. I feed mine Prairie, puppies and adults.

What 'hard food' are you feeding him?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

how old is he? in another post, you said he was 3 mos? When was he born? 

Regardless, he is able to chomp down on hard kibble. You need to post some pics of him!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

You can continue feeding him canned food instead of kibble. But Beneful is a very poor quality dog food so that's probably why it makes his poop messy. A better quality canned food should be better on his digestive system. You want to pick a food without fillers, dyes and preservatives. More meat and less grains is better too. You can find some good foods at Petco and specialty pet stores. I would stay away from the foods sold in grocery stores and walmart


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

First off, I would switch to a better quality of food, and continue to mix, both wet, and dry. Your pup is only 10-weeks old.

Second (from your thread title), the "cracking" you hear, is your little one eating the kibble. You will not hear that with soft food,
but will certainly hear it while a dog is eating kibble. Think of it, as you eating mashed potatoes, and then eat potato chips.


----------



## newowner (Dec 8, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 4 2010, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869771


> By two and a half months, he should be able to handle eating hard kibble. When I'm weaning a puppy, I mix Esiblic with ground up kibble and make a mush then work on them eating dry food. I feed mine Prairie, puppies and adults.
> 
> What 'hard food' are you feeding him?[/B]



Science Diet.


----------



## newowner (Dec 8, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 4 2010, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869775


> how old is he? in another post, you said he was 3 mos? When was he born?
> 
> Regardless, he is able to chomp down on hard kibble. You need to post some pics of him![/B]



I was told he was 3 months by my BF, But he is 2/12 mths.


----------



## newowner (Dec 8, 2009)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jan 4 2010, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869778


> You can continue feeding him canned food instead of kibble. But Beneful is a very poor quality dog food so that's probably why it makes his poop messy. A better quality canned food should be better on his digestive system. You want to pick a food without fillers, dyes and preservatives. More meat and less grains is better too. You can find some good foods at Petco and specialty pet stores. I would stay away from the foods sold in grocery stores and walmart[/B]



Thanks for those tips. Im kind of clueless on what food to give him.


----------



## newowner (Dec 8, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 4 2010, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869782


> First off, I would switch to a better quality of food, and continue to mix, both wet, and dry. Your pup is only 10-weeks old.
> 
> Second (from your thread title), the "cracking" you hear, is your little one eating the kibble. You will not hear that with soft food,
> but will certainly hear it while a dog is eating kibble. Think of it, as you eating mashed potatoes, and then eat potato chips.[/B]



Thank you. What better soft food brands you would suggest?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (newowner @ Jan 5 2010, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870055


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 4 2010, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869782





> First off, I would switch to a better quality of food, and continue to mix, both wet, and dry. Your pup is only 10-weeks old.
> 
> Second (from your thread title), the "cracking" you hear, is your little one eating the kibble. You will not hear that with soft food,
> but will certainly hear it while a dog is eating kibble. Think of it, as you eating mashed potatoes, and then eat potato chips.[/B]



Thank you. What better soft food brands you would suggest?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Here's a good thread for you. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6882


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

QUOTE (newowner @ Jan 5 2010, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870055


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 4 2010, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869782





> First off, I would switch to a better quality of food, and continue to mix, both wet, and dry. Your pup is only 10-weeks old.
> 
> Second (from your thread title), the "cracking" you hear, is your little one eating the kibble. You will not hear that with soft food,
> but will certainly hear it while a dog is eating kibble. Think of it, as you eating mashed potatoes, and then eat potato chips.[/B]



Thank you. What better soft food brands you would suggest?
[/B][/QUOTE]

We got Chloe when she was 12 weeks old and the breeder included a bag
of Life Abundance. She has not eaten wet food. We feed her 1/3 to 1/2
cup per day. She gets treats in between. She was 2 lbs when shipped and
she is 2.5 lbs now.

http://www.healthypetnet.com/HealthyPetNet..._Food(Pet_Base)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oooops, sorry. I was confused with the posters. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ZACHDAVE (Apr 28, 2010)

Daisy is 14 months old now and I have always soaked her kibble in water to soften it. When I don't soak it she doesn't eat. Is there any reason why she shouldn't continue to get the soaked food?


----------

